# Snake Bitten Wicked Baked Beans



## shooterrick (Mar 8, 2009)

This is a less sweet more bite modification of Dutchs recipe 

WICKED BAKED BEANS (Snake Bitten)


6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares 
1/2 Medium onion, diced 
1/2 Bell pepper, diced 
2 Jalapeño Peppers, diced (seeding is optional) 
1 - 55 ounce can Bush’s Baked Beans 
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained 
1/2 Cup Brown Sugar, packed 
1/2 Cup ketchup 
1/2 Cup CopperHead Venom BBQ Sauce 
1 *Tbs*. dry (ground) mustard 

Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper until tender. 

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup and Q sauce 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time) 

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 – 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.

Note: for additional flavor, chop up smoked brisket tip and add while cooking.


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds great Rick. Less sweet is always good for me.

Heres one that we came up with. 
www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68865&highlight=Move+over+Dutch

Everyone who has ever tried it loves it.

Thanks for sharing yours.

Oops, bad link I guess. Try searching Move over Dutch.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2009)

Finally got around to reading Ricks recipe. Looks good Rick-in fact I made this recipe a *sticky*.  

Freak-Yours is great too. I fixed your link and also made your recipe a *sticky*.  

There is always room for great bean recipes!


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad you thought the modification of your recipe was interesting.  
Thanks Dutch


----------



## fire it up (Jul 26, 2009)

Just came across this one Rick, sounds great!
Had to search for the copperhead BBQ sauce recipe, here's a link for anyone interested in making these, I know I'll have to give them a try.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=venom


----------



## captnroger (Oct 10, 2009)

I made these beans in the oven during my last smoke and my girlfriend claimed these were the best beans she's ever eaten.  I don't like beans so I'll take her word for it, but today I'm putting a batch of these in the smoker so I know they will be at least 2x as good :)


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2009)

Both are great recipes...

I now have added them to my collection of things to try...


----------

